# Sonos Beam soundbar set up with Westinghouse TV issue.



## tburg88 (Dec 23, 2018)

Connected a Sonos Beam soundbar to my Westinghouse TV WD50FX1120 and can't turn off internal speaker. Audio output through optical connection is working but volume increases on both soundbar and tv. I don't see any option to turn off the internal speaker or choose audio output on the TV menu. How do I either turn off internal speaker or select audio output to the soundbar only?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

With the optical out , you can not control the sound on the Soundbar with the TV Volume control 
so you just turn the volume on the TV OFF

If you use the HDMI ARC input, then you control the beam with the TV remote
at least thats how mine works


----------



## tburg88 (Dec 23, 2018)

Right, but I didn't see an HDMI ARC input. Just HDMI ports and the optical output. The problem I am having is figuring out how to turn the TV internal speaker off. This model doesn't have a clear option in the audio menu to turn off the TV speaker.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if you turn the volume down on the TV to Zero
and then use the volume on the sonus beam 
I dont suppose there is a way to turn off the TV volume in an audio setting 

what happens then

user manual online
https://westinghouseelectronics.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/WD50FC1120_UM.pdf
No ARC (Audio Return Channel) mentioned


----------



## tburg88 (Dec 23, 2018)

I connected my remote to the beam and works to change the volume, but it also changes the volume on the tv. I can mute the volume on the tv but it also mutes the beam. There is no remote to the beam and the only way to adjust the volume without the tv remote would be to manually change the volume on the bar.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

that's how it works on optical - NOT with the TV remote
its the HDMI ARC that allows the TV remote to work

or use the sonus app 

I'm trying to find the article that explained this to me before I purchased


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/0/b/a/b/a6e66ac2627da7b26aa1b7fa5d534023546d.pdf

page 15
Can’t turn off TV’s speakers
If you’re using the optical adapter, during setup you’ll turn off your TV’s speakers. Refer to your TV owner’s
guide for more information.
If you can’t turn them off,
1. Use the TV’s volume buttons to turn the volume completely down. Do not use the Mute button.
2. Use only the volume buttons on your Sonos app to adjust the volume.


----------

